# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Get percentage in pivot table.

## itsrahulk

pivot.png

Please help me get percentage in the column3 as shown in above image.


Thanks

----------


## PCI

It will be very helpful to attach a small excel sample ...!
See for a calculated Field

----------

